# Ended on a good note



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

pulling the last of the traps tonight, picked up a small female. Got aother nice male Friday night. Bittersweet but with the big snow coming, just as well.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Way to go Freepop! But what were they???  Yotes, mink?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Ooops, yes mink


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool! Congrats!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats FREEPOP I see you figured them out! You still planning on coming up for otter this year? I am somewhat back in business up here, just have a few traps at my place could't handle it anymore. Trapping with a cast is cool! Took one nice red so far. OT


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Kurt, still hoping to do the otter this year. Snow amounts will determine when I start. Hoping for sometime around the end of February. 

These last two mink were in time proven sets, I think I've caught mink in them ever since I tried for them.

I'll see how much snow we get before I put out any more canine traps.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

So far the roads should be good and accessible here as we have about 10" on the ground, but where you were last year it may be plowed out, not sure as I was not in there after October grouse hunting at all. I will check them out before you come up to make sure. As long as we don't get much more snow I don't see any problems. 

OT


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Coyote marked this good and threw in a kick back for good measure


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Good deal  I don't mind snow shoeing or huffing it through snow, parking is my biggest concern.


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Stink to have to pull the traps, way to end the season congrats.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congrats, Freepop! I'm glad to hear you're planning to chase the otters (and I assume the beaver). Season doesn't end until March and April!!!!

Here's a pic of our last catch(es) from the 'rat line- a double! 










A nice way to wind up the season! 

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

One strong vote here for Freepop to chase the otters again this year! Loved the pics last year! Please go gettum for us housebounders this Spring.


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job Freepop, you'l have to show me how to put those things up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

About as easy as a muskrat BW, sure will. I'm been meaning to get over your way to return your videos. Been sick for the past couple days, hopefully that ends soon.

Furminator needs to do a demo on covering with snow. Every time I try I get a trapsickle. Of course, first night catches are beyond me also.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Furminator needs to do a demo on covering with snow. Every time I try I get a trapsickle. Of course, first night catches are beyond me also.


:lol: Even a blind Squirrel....

I am far from an expert at snow trapping. I have some luck at it but there are a bunch of guys here that I would like to ride along with on their winter line. One of them caught 12 or more yotes last year.

I will say that waxed dirt does keep your sets working under that snow. I love to make sets right before a 2 inch snow fall.

Nice job on that mink line. They took me to school this year trying to catch them on the ice.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> About as easy as a muskrat....


Either I'm doing otter wrong or you have some mighty tough 'rats! 

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

John, we were talking about mink. Unfortunately I have no experience putting up otter, yet.

BTW, congrats to you and Emily on all those rats


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Fur-minator said:


> :lol: Even a blind Squirrel....
> 
> I am far from an expert at snow trapping. I have some luck at it but there are a bunch of guys here that I would like to ride along with on their winter line. One of them caught 12 or more yotes last year.
> 
> ...


Like you said about the blind squirrel, I found a couple spots that gave me 4-5 coyotes each and struck out on a bunch of others.


----------

